# Any ideas for doing a BLD league?



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

A few months back China had a league where few 3BLDers competed against each other online in knockout format



Also we had a one-off bo100 3BLD match organised before the 3 seasons of monkey league. The match was between scalpel and Tommy.






Anyone would like to take an organiser role for some 3BLD knockout league, which will be cool to watch.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 3, 2021)

You could organize a bigBLD or MBLD league. It'll be amazing to watch.
How about a 3BLD ML where you do best of 5 or 7 mo3s?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> You could organize a bigBLD or MBLD league. It'll be amazing to watch.
> How about a 3BLD ML where you do best of 5 or 7 mo3s?


3BLD ML will be cool format. 

I think other BLD events are possible too, but the pool of people practising events like 4BLD and MBLD are small.


----------



## AnthonyRochester (May 5, 2021)

I doubt lazermonkey would do it, it would be better if it was someone more involved in blind solving, which he isn't. Who is a popular youtuber/ blind solver good with technology and can commentate and organise such a thing? I don't know. Maybe that Ahbijeet guy?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

AnthonyRochester said:


> I doubt lazermonkey would do it, it would be better if it was someone more involved in blind solving, which he isn't. Who is a popular youtuber/ blind solver good with technology and can commentate and organise such a thing? I don't know. Maybe that Ahbijeet guy?


Haha, I do not think I am the right guy. Thanks for suggesting though.

I think a good Blinder who knows a bit of technology is Shivam or Graham, they also stream occasionally. The BLD community is much smaller than the 3x3 community for sure, so a league will be cool to get more people interested, L2 U2 M' U' M U' L2.


----------

